# Been gone for a while



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I haven't forgotten about any of you! I've just been really really REALLY busy!

I had family visiting from out of town for a week, which took up a lot of time and effort....and honestly it was mentally draining. lol

My beautiful cousin got married as well, so I had been busy helping her with last minute preparations. It was a beautiful celebration, and she couldn't have been happier! 

And the most recent drama happened last week. My husband and I stood outside with our best friends for 6 hours last weekend, watching their apartment complex burn down. (I know that's not lighthearted and cheery for this forum, but it does get better!)

Thankfully, no one was injured, and all the pets were rescued as well ! :w00t: The firemen and women were amazing, one of them even went back in to rescue a beloved teddy bear for a very upset little boy. 

Our friends were lucky enough to be placed in a new appartment, right across the street from us! So I've been working my butt off to gather the essentials for them, so they can at least eat, sleep, and shower in their new place.

Out of such a tragedy, it's amazing to see the generosity of people wanting to help out. Our friends have been overwhelmed with what has happened to them, and also overwhelmed with the outpouring of support they have received. 

My faith in humanity has never been stronger!

And in birdie news, I have three pairs sitting on eggs right now  I'll start posting pictures once the eggs start hatching.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle,

You've certainly had reason to be away from the forum!
It's wonderful you've been able to help your friend out by helping them get the essentials and settled into their new apartment. I'm glad to hear the community has rallied for them as well.

We'll be looking forward to hearing all about the upcoming clutches!

Best wishes*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Michelle! It's good to hear from you :hug: 

I'm glad that things have settled down a little, that your friend is now settling into her new apartment, and that despite the stress, everyone is doing well. 

I look forward to hearing more about the chicks, congratulations!


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

Good to have you back, Michelle! :hug:


----------

